# voo da pipa



## willg

Galera encontrei agora acho que um tipo de jogo que se chama voo da pipa mas nao sei nem se é um jogo nem do que se trata.

Me corrijam os meus erros por favor!


----------



## spielenschach

PIPA
Ipanema são seis modalidades de jogos, disputadas na famosa praia carioca: futebol de areia, vôlei de praia, futevôlei, bodyBoard, *pipa* e frescobol.​Título: Corta Pipa
Autor: Ricardo Piologo
Sinopse: O jogador montar uma equipe onde um corta a *pipa* do adversário e o outro corre atrás dela por diversos cenários em dificuldade progressiva
*PIPA, PAPAGAIO OU PANDORGA É UM BRINQUEDO QUE VOA PRESO A EXTREMIDADE DE UMA LINHA OU BARBANTE.*

001
Mais dedicação, no entanto, é necessária para aqueles que querem construir uma pipa, ou papagaio, ou pandorga, com talos de palma. Folhas de papel colorido são recortadas e coladas numa leve tela e fixadas nas varetas feitas com os talos de palma. Estão assim prontas para levantar vôo.
*O jogo* muitas vezes consiste em atingir a maior altura ou, outras vezes, conseguir derrubar a *pipa* do outro. Isso nós sabemos muito bem, não é amiguinhos?
002
O fato de dirigir-se o poeta alemão, em seus ciclos de canções infantis,
diretamente às crianças – isto é, com imagens, linguagem e ritmo em sintonia
com essa intenção – constitui evidentemente uma diferença fundamental em
relação aos poemas de _Ritmo dissoluto _voltados para o tema da infância pobre.
No entanto, traço comum a ambos os poetas é o recurso a elementos intimamente
associados ao universo lúdico da criança, símbolos como o “balão” ou a
“*pipa*”, que compõem um espaço de afinidades justamente no movimento​ascensional – ou na esfera do 
_sublime_, onde soa também, muito acima desta “baixa vida terrena” e no “firmamento azul”, “vizinho do trovão” e próximo ao “mundo das estrelas”, o “Sino” de Schiller, como comenta Hegel em suas explanações sobre o lírico (22).
003​ 
Título: Corta Pipa
Autor: Ricardo Piologo
Sinopse: O jogador montar uma equipe onde um corta a *pipa* do adversário e o outro corre atrás dela por diversos cenários em dificuldade progressiva
004
005


----------



## olivinha

No Brasil é muito comum dizer _soltar pipa_ (_fly a kite_).
O


----------



## Mangato

Pipa en español es "cometa". referido a ese artilugio infantil que se hace volar


----------



## willg

Agora consegui entender muito obrigado!


----------



## deiseBH

em portugues,dizemos:vou soltar uma pipa
estou soltando pipa
estava soltando pipa
e em espanhol?como se diz?
(pipa ,papagaio,arraia..etc)sei que em espanhol esse brinquedo se chama cometa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego chama-se *papaventos*.


----------



## Mangato

deiseBH said:


> em portugues,dizemos:vou soltar uma pipa
> estou soltando pipa
> estava soltando pipa
> e em espanhol?como se diz?
> (pipa ,papagaio,arraia..etc)sei que em espanhol esse brinquedo se chama cometa.


 
Decimos *volar la cometa*,


----------



## deiseBH

obrigado magnato!
mas..continuo sem entender!
'yo estaba volando la cometa?'
eh assim?


----------



## Mangato

deiseBH said:


> obrigado magnato!
> mas..continuo sem entender!
> 'yo estaba volando la cometa?'
> eh assim?


 
Assim dizemos de jeito coloquial ,  mais corretamente   _estaba haciendo volar la cometa, o estaba soltandola cometa._


----------



## deiseBH

obrigado MANGATO!


----------



## Istriano

Pipa ou arraia.


----------



## RubiM

Oi, alguem sabe como se diz soltar pipa en español?

Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Veja as respostas acima do seu post.


----------



## Fer BA

En Argentina se llama _barrilete_. Remontar barriltetes.


----------



## Mangato

_Soltar o papaventos, _es lo que decíamos de niños en Galicia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Na miña variedade de galego: _voar papaventos_.


----------



## Esplandiano

Oi, pessoal! Na Argentina a pipa é chamada de barrilete, pandorga ou cometa. Mais, há outros nomes regionais como chichigua, chiringa, lechuza, papagayo, papalote, piscucha, volador e volantín.
Acho que alguns deles são comuns aos nomes portugueses.
Vejam os links:  http://www.primeraescuela.com/actividades/ocasiones/diacometa.htm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cometa_(juego)


----------



## Istriano

Na Bahia não se fala _pipa_, se diz _arraia_.
Em Recife, se diz _papagaio_, como em Portugal.
No Rio Grande do Sul se usa _pandorga_, como na Argentina.


----------



## anaczz

Na infância sempre ouvi "soltar ou empinar papagaio" (em São Paulo). Só bem mais tarde comecei a ouvir falar em pipas e arraias.


----------

